# thankful I called that pawn



## xyth (Oct 6, 2014)

Ah, haha very glad I called USA pawn in sierra vista Arizona as I'm in Columbus Ohio. Got a phone call from my mother pawned somethang for her gave her the pawn ticket. She called me saying they needed power of attorney to get the item out. That's a tall order ain't trying to give power over myself to anyone else especially a known scam artist slash drug fiend. Found out I can get use a notorized letter in this specific case. Seemed kind of fishy as I start my job this week and there's an old saying bout people start popping out the wood pile when you a little money. Anyway I just felt like ranting. How's everybody else's struggles and adventures in the so called "free world" going?


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 6, 2014)

going well trying to escape the rain, currently in cincinnati on my way to Columbus myself, how is it up there? know of any squats around there?


----------



## xyth (Oct 6, 2014)

Its pretty decent out this way, if you're lookin for some work through the season a lot warehouses and thangs are hiring. I haven't found any squats yet only been in state goin on 4th month. At my dudes apartment in frankland county keeping my eye open for squats. If I find a decent spot I got you covered.


----------



## xyth (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah, just happened to notice a typo. I meant 4th week my bad. Also, if you can make it out this way soon hit up the gap warehouse in grovepoint they're still hirin for seasonal workers they do group interviews guaranteed job quick easy money get paid weekly keep warm through the winter. Let me know of you're interested I will hook you up with the details.


----------

